# trail cams and battery life



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

I just talked to a neighbor of ours who said he's been using Moultrie trail cameras (not sure what exact model), AND GETTING 1 YEAR + OUT OF THE BATTERIES!!! Anyone else enjoy this kind of efficient battery life? I have a stealth cam 1450i and a cuddeback ir and they get no where near this. To be fair, my stealth does better with batteries, I probably get 750-1000 pics out of a set of batteries if the weather isn't extreme. But the Cuddeback has really disappointed. Not only do I end up with the hind end of deer/ turkey /coyotes crossing my trails, but this last time the batteries last about a month and took around 40 pictures. So, does anyone else have a camera that they do or do not like due to battery life? Or is something wrong with my Cuddeback?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Got a little over a month on my first set of batteries.Put some duracells in this time,wait and see how they do. Its a moulrie D-55


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have a 2 year old Wildgame Innovations IR4 that will burn through 4 c-cells in 2 weeks. This year I got the same cam that came with a 6-volt battery pack and it has been going strong for over a month. And it was only $120.

With the cams that claim "1-year battery life", read the small print. Most of the time they have the came set for a 2-5 minute delay between pics and use them in optimal conditions


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have a moulrie D-50 and it has taken 1300 pictures and has been out for 3 weeks and it had 90% battery when i put it out last...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Almost all cameras are battery pigs. The only camera I know of that says it will last a year on a set of batteries is the new Bushnell Trophy Cam. Runs on Double AA batteries too. Might have to get one and try it. Sounds impressive.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If your neighbor is getting a year from his batteries in a Moultrie you might show him how to turn it on so it will take a picture or two.

I have 4 Moultrie cameras and get around 2-3 weeks battery life with a lot of pics and temps above 50. Temps drop battery life drops. My I-40 lasts a lot longer than the M-40's I have.

I have been thinking of trying that Bushnell camera also and then I read a new review on Chasin game that looks like the older ones were great and they new ones have some issue. I plan to read more on it before I purchase


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a bushnnel T/C i have had it out since feb 1st.I did use lithium AA batteries and still showing full charge on them.I do have 3 of them out too..Plus need to buy 3 more..


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a Wildgame Inovations IR5D. Has been out for 6 or 7 weeks now, give or take and has taken roughly 1300 pics in that time. Runs on 4 C cell batteries and they still show 3/4 charge.


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, that makes up my mind... I think I will try to sell the cuddeback or see if the company will give me a replacement. As far as the Bushnells go, can someone post some pics from their bushnell so we can see the quality? Thanks!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

You might wanna go to Cuddeback.com and go to the "upgrades" tab. I have the IR and i get around 1400 pictures on my batteries. And it takes great pictures. I have yet to get the hind end of anything. I got pictures of a crow in mid flight.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

here is a cpl from my bushnell camera but it is the 5 meg camera..but going to purchase 3 of the 8meg cameras hope this helps..


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just put up the Wildgame Innovations cam a couple weeks ago and it has snapped over 1500 pictures, 1198 in 1 week thanks to a $%#%^& leaf! They still show 3/4 charge and they are 4c's. It seems to take great pictures also!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

We have 3 Moultrie I 40s. We put batteries in in August that will last until it gets pretty cold (nov. time frame). Then one more set in until the end of season. They are taking a lot of pictures each week on feeders. 3 picture setting per minute so we are getting 500-2000 pics depending on area and food. I think the batteries do pretty well in them.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

The Moultrie I-40 will take a lot of black and white photos during the day due to the photo eye setting, but still great pics IMO. These were taken at night. I don't have any color photos downsized or I would have attached one.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I get about a month, stealth also


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Moutrie D-50 it advertizes 6 weeks and that's about what I got, with Ever-ready Alkilines. I'm trying copper tops this time.. Of course you always get pictures with nothing, like a bird must of flew by, weed movement or a leave fell past the lens. But quite a few nice deer.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a general camera question.
What delay setting do you use for cameras that are not over a bait pile?
I can see using a long delay setting over bait,but should I use a shorter delay to catch deer walking quickly along a trail?


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

Shorter delay? Like time between the cam taking pictures? I use a shorter time between pics on trails, w/ the Cuddeback 30 seconds between pictures when it was still taking pictures. My Stealth has burst mode with takes one every 2 seconds in series of 5, with an adjustable delay. 

General,
I took my Cuddeback out of the woods to update it. I will let you know if this fixes the issues. It does say on the site that it should prolong battery life so my fingers are crossed!!


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Lewis said:


> I have a general camera question.
> What delay setting do you use for cameras that are not over a bait pile?
> I can see using a long delay setting over bait,but should I use a shorter delay to catch deer walking quickly along a trail?


I would set it up to take as many pics as possible on a trail. I've never had good luck just putting it on a trail. I would set the delay low and burst high. You'll get the most pics on bait, scrapes, and sometimes big rubs (community rub).


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The Infra-red flashes are suppose to have a longer battery life than the regular flashes. I've talked with a couple guys that have them and they do approach a years life.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Have had several different brands in last two years including moultrie, bushnell, cuddeback, etc...have had a wildgame innovations for a few weeks and just ordered a predator...but by far my favorite with trigger speed, quality, and battery life is the scoutguard i bought last year  we will see how the predator works, heard both good and bad things


----------

